# Help my betta fish PLEASE!



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

I am 13 and my Betta fish is the only thing i have. and i think it might die. it has a really big bubble where it is sopost to go poop at. it has not gone poop in like 2-3 days and he wont eat. i have tried to clean his tank and it has not helped i have gave him medicine and nothing helped. 

Will you please help me!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, a bubble nest is a good thing, but not pooping is not. Does he look bloated, and do you know for sure that he has not pooped. If so, I would try feeding him a tiny bit of frozen daphnia, or if you can't find that, a small piece of a pea. Just take the skin off and cut it into tiny pieces, and offer him a bit on the end of a toothpick. If it doesn't work the first day, try again the next. Good luck.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you give us the information this link asks for? http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882

Also, what color is this bubble? Any chance you could get a photo?


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

well my fish is red and where the big thing is it is turning whit but still a little red.and i will post some pics soon.


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

*Fishy Pics*

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolutely no feeding him unless it's some thawed daphnia or pea (try to find the daphnia in the freezer at PetSmart).


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

*Help please*

Hay i gave my fish a pea and it won't eat. I  t won't even come to the top of the water PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Try putting like a 1/4 teaspoon of epsoms salt in there.

Try putting the pea on a tooth pick and present it to him that way.... Did he stop eating when you were feeding him pellets?


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

ya he stoped eating after he got big and now he wont eat. so put salt in his water and like force the pea in his moth? :?:


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol uh no, first of all, are we clear that I'm telling you to put epsoms salt in? 

Don't FORCE the pea in his mouth, just offer it to him. But he has stopped eating... I don't really know what to suggest if hes not willing to eat. Other then maybe putting some garlic in there to increase his appetite.


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

do you want me to put in the powder or the clove?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

The clove. I wouldn't put a whole clove in either, just a few little slices or something. Or dice it into little pieces so its stronger.


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

well whit stuff is coming out and now i am going to try putting garlic in his water. do you know what the whit stuff is?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Look at him really closely...do his scales stick up any, instead of laying down flat?


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, where it is big at. the scales are standing up a little. Why?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe said:


> Yes, where it is big at. the scales are standing up a little. Why?


Because it could be dropsy, personally I don't think it looks like dropsy, he looks like he needs to poop. So are the scales on his head or anywhere else but the bulge sticking up? Either way you should does epsoms salts, If he needs to poo it will help with that and if he has dropsy it will cure that. Not cure, but help him expel the fluids. you need to add 1/4 teaspoon epsoms salt per gallon of water.

Where is the white stuff coming out of? The fish?


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

There are only scales where the big bubble is at and i think the white stuff is coming from where he goes poop.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It sounds like internal parasites, I'm leaving to go to montreal in 2 minutes so someone else will have to help you with treatment of that. Sorry good luck!!!


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you for all your help WILL SOME ONE HELP ME WITH THE TREATMENT


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you tell us your water parameters? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and temperature? Treatment can be very dangerous without knowing these, as interactions between these things can be fatal. If you don't know them, your local fish store will probably test your water for free, but nothing can replace owning your own liquid test kit.

These things are generally impossible to accurately diagnose from a photo. However, I just talked about that, and recommended treatment for a similar ailment in another thread:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19579

Remember, don't treat your fish until you know your water parameters! If you need further help finding medications available in your area, please ask, and we'll help you.


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

well i think it is to late like i said before white stuff is coming out of where he poops and he is always at the top of the water? do you know if that means anything.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

I am in no position to help, as I am a betta beginner, but I do know what the people here who can helpd need from you. They need to know what his water's ammonia, pH, nitrate and nitrite levels are. Do you own a water testing kit? They sell kits with tubes and fluids (like a swimming pool test kit but specifically for aquariums) and strips. The strips aren't as accurate as the kits (and the kits are less expensive in the long run).

Until people know if your fish is in water with ammonia, nitrites, etc., it is difficult to determine the problem and help.

How often do you usually feed him and what type(s) of food?

How often do you change his water? How much water is he in? Is there a filter at all? (From the pictures, it doesn't seem so, but you should let everyone know so they are sure.)

I wish you and your betta the best!


----------



## bEtTa FiSh FoR LiFe (Jul 28, 2008)

*CRY CRY CRY CRY*

my fish has jest passed away at 8:30am.       



But thank you all for helping me.


R.I.P.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that... 

Take care.


----------

